# The Lounge > The Rovers Return >  NASA funny

## plankton

When NASA first started sending up astronauts, they quickly discovered that ball-point pens would not work in zero gravity. 

To combat this problem, NASA scientists spent a decade and $12 billion developing a pen that writes in zero gravity, upside down, underwater, on almost any surface including glass and at temperatures ranging from below freezing to over 300° C. 











The Russians used a pencil.

----------


## dekdel

hi planton  

$12 billion dollars that a log of money foe a ball point pen.

dekdel

----------

